# A case of goose paramyxovirus?



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I know there are many experts of PMV here, and many owners of PMV afflicted pigeons that have recovered to varying degrees. I have a case on one of the poultry forums I go to in which someone has a gosling that is experiencing some severe neurological side effects when he drinks, his head often twisting backwards in a manner that reminded me of PMV. From what I know, the bird also has head tremors, and has once almost drowned himself by drinking water and twisting his head as he does afterwards in a pool.

She posted a video of one of his more minor "attacks":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veVnjrPTM3s

I don't know much about PMV myself, but is it possible this is a case of it, but in geese? She got the goslings from a breeder, and from the moment she got them this gosling has had these symptoms. Can PMV be transmitted through the pores of eggs? Does PMV even exist in geese? And what are treatment or therapy options?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know the answer to your questions but I can't help but wonder ig the baby has an inner ear infection.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

How would a baby goose get an inner ear infection from one day of age? I think these symptoms have been there since she got him as a day-old.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beats me...I have no other thoughts for you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are strains of PMV that waterfowl can have, BUT I would suspect mites or some other type of parasite or the ear infection that Charis mentioned with this little one. If the little one ingested something like a staple or another small piece of metal it could also be heavy metal poisoning which causes neuro symptoms and can be lethal.

Terry


----------

